# Cool Antelope



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

Spotted this guy back in Sept. 07...Thought he looked kinda cool with the diggers pointing sideways


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. I do like the way they point out.


----------

